# Viessmann U.S. Recalls Boilers Due to Fire Hazard



## imacman (Oct 3, 2008)

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation 
with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following 
consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately 
unless otherwise instructed.

Name of Product: Vitodens 200 Boilers

Units: About 4,600

Manufacturer: Viessmann Manufacturing Co. Inc., of Canada

Hazard: The boiler can leak gas, posing a fire hazard to consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: None reported.

Description: The recall involves the Vitodens 200 boiler. The gas-fired boilers 
are white, wall-mounted and have "Viessmann" and "Vitodens 200" printed on the 
exterior in silver letters. The model and serial numbers included in the recall 
are listed below. The model number is located on the silver rating plate on the 
side of the boiler. Contact your certified HVAC contractor to open the boiler 
and locate the serial number on a white label on the side of the boiler, or 
under the bottom support panel. Vitodens 100 boilers are not included in this 
recall.

Model Number | Serial Number
WB2 6-24C    | 7167063xxxxxxxxx or 7170317xxxxxxxxx
WB2 6-24     | 7167064xxxxxxxxx or 7170318xxxxxxxxx
WB2 8-32     | 7167065xxxxxxxxx or 7170319xxxxxxxxx
WB2 11-44    | 7167066xxxxxxxxx or 7188578xxxxxxxxx
WB2 15-60    | 7167067xxxxxxxxx or 7188577xxxxxxxxx

Additional Information - If the serial number's 8th digit (listed in red) is a 
2, 3, 4, 5 or 6, the boiler is included in the recall.

Sold by: Plumbing and heating contractors nationwide from January 2002 through 
December 2007 for between $4,000 and $7,500.

Manufactured in: Canada

Remedy: Consumers should stop using the boilers immediately weather permitting 
and contact their certified heating contractor or Viessmann for a free 
replacement of the boiler's O-ring.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Viessmann U.S. toll-free 
at (888) 414-9157, visit the firm's Web site at www.viessmann-us.com, or email 
the firm at o-ring@viessmann.com

To see this release on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the recalled 
product, please go to:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09002.html


----------

